# Navionics Mobile Apps ?



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I have Verizon Im guessing it uses Verizon towers and not satelites{cant spell} to get ur location?If I"m right do u need the US and Canadian map or just US map on lake erie.Just fish US side anyway but only $5.00 more for both.Also how is the coverage on the inland lakes like the muskingdom watershed lakes and portage lakes.I know the ice fisherman talk about using the app what is the general opinion of the app?


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I had the $9.95 app and it was ok. I downloaded the $14.95 app when my last phone fell off of the boat and it has far better detail. Both seemed to work the same signal wise along the Canadian line for me between North bass and the weather buoy. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I musted of mised something because the app I,m looking at is $54.00


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I downloaded Marine and Lakes: USA and it is excellent for $14.95 cost. I am on Verizon and have the Android network. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea I see it now on google play.Thanks for your input


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

You're welcome 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

poorboy said:


> I have Verizon Im guessing it uses Verizon towers and not satelites{cant spell} to get ur location?If I"m right do u need the US and Canadian map or just US map on lake erie.Just fish US side anyway but only $5.00 more for both.Also how is the coverage on the inland lakes like the muskingdom watershed lakes and portage lakes.I know the ice fisherman talk about using the app what is the general opinion of the app?


I turn my data off, the phones have GPS. You don't even need any bars or be near cell towers.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

